# Accessing programs via FreeBsd through terminal



## stephenbay (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm very new to networking and freebsd.  I live on a university campus and I am trying to use a program called slingplayer that accesses the internet.  On the university campus, there is a proxy that blocks the port slingplayer works on.  However, the university has a subscription to freebsd and I have logged into it via Terminal on my mac computer.

My question is how can I use freebsd via terminal login to access slingplayer and bypass the university proxy?

I'd really appreciate any help you can give me!

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 29, 2010)

Sticky: Posting in Howtos & FAQs

Thread moved.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2010)

Use ssh port forwarding to forward the port slingplayer uses.


----------



## stephenbay (Jan 30, 2010)

Any idea how to go about doing that?  I know slingbox works on port 5001, but how do I forward it and open a tunnel to my computer?  Do I need to be logged in to freeBSD for this?


----------



## lifanov (Feb 2, 2010)

If the FreeBSD box you are connecting to is behind the same proxy, you are out of luck.

Otherwise, `$ ssh -L 5001:localhost:5001 yourFreeBSDbox`

You should also read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/openssh.html and specifically section 14.11.8.9.2


----------

